# FS NC SR20DET Hardbody Truck



## TruPlaya2369 (Sep 27, 2006)

1994 Nissan Truck/Silvia S13 SR20DET
26,000 Miles on motor for $8,000!

12 PSI= 240 whp & 218 ft-lbs torque / 16 PSI= 276 whp & 257 ft-lbs torque
Invested over $20,000, One of a kind, asking $8,000
I'm located at Pope AFB, NC Please call with any questions: 
Jonathan 865-806-6969
I have more full sized pics if you want, just send a PM with your email.
















TinyPic - Share The Experience!™
TinyPic - Share The Experience!™
TinyPic - Share The Experience!™
TinyPic - Share The Experience!™

Engine:

Spearco Front Mount Intercooler
Garrett Disco Potato GT28RS dual ball bearing turbo & dual chamber dump pipe
Turbo manifold/dual Apexi N1 exhaust
NGK Iridium Colder Plugs
Apexi S-AFC piggyback fuel computer
Walbro 255 lhr fuel pump
Apexi power intake
Apexi twin chamber blow off valve
300ZX Z32 Twin Turbo MAFS 
Turbo XS dual stage boost controller
Greddy/Trust pulley kit
ACT clutch

Interior:

Corbeau Carrera blue racing seats
MOMO race pedals
MOMO carbon fiber shift knob
APC white face gauges 
Custom carpet kit 
Tinted windows 20% mirror/5%black

Exterior:

FBI phantom grill & bumper inserts
APC projector headlights w/Nokia H4 bulbs
APC clear corner lights & bumper lights
APC G3 carbon fiber tail lights
APC roll pan
Nissan 4x4 front fenders
Nissan Frontier tailgate
Helo Maxx 6 18” chrome wheels
Nankang Tires 245/40/18
Gaylords tonneau cover
Belltech lowering leaf springs


----------

